# English on Dish TV



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I just hooked up Dish TV with all of the movie channels. I have the language set on English but still most channels are in Spanish including the movie channels. I went to Dish and they didn't know what to do. Does anyone here know how to set it to English where it will play in English..


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

If you select English as the alternate language in preferences then a show with both audio streams will broadcast in English. Not many have two audio streams of course, so you get what's given. Fair few English channels on Dish tho - moviecity films should definitely be in english with Spanish subs (great way to learn spanish imo!)


----------

